# New to Arabian Ranches ��..



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

*New to Arabian Ranches ……..*

Morning all ....
just moved to Arabian Ranches and love it but would like to meet other people that live around ……
We went to the quiz at the Golf Club last night which was fun …. But we didn’t do great! 

Let me know if you live in AR ….. I am 27 and my husband is 31 both working 

Thanks

Amy


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to AR.

We have lived here for 3 years and still like it. Just wish the golf club would revamp their menu once in a while.

We are in Al Reem 2


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Welcome to AR.
> 
> We have lived here for 3 years and still like it. Just wish the golf club would revamp their menu once in a while.
> 
> We are in Al Reem 2


We are in Al Reem 2 so not far ..... who are you here with ?


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Welcome to AR.
> 
> We have lived here for 3 years and still like it. Just wish the golf club would revamp their menu once in a while.
> 
> We are in Al Reem 2


We are in Al Reem 2 so not far ..... who are you here with ?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Me, my wife and 2 daughters (16 & 12).

Al Reem 2 as well eh? Hello neighbour


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

*Al-Reem move*



Ogri750 said:


> Me, my wife and 2 daughters (16 & 12).
> 
> Al Reem 2 as well eh? Hello neighbour


So glad to see this topic....we are considering moving to between Al-Reem AR and Cedre/Silicon Oasis....we liked Cedre Villas, but not sure about Al-Reem AR......any advice? pros and cons?.....thanks !.....by the way, kids playground and nice swimming pools would definitely tilt the balance


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Afternoon,

Main difference between AR and any where else in Dubai is that AR is full & finished - in most of the other places there is still soem form of building work going on around it !
Playground & pools are in each area ( there is 2 playgrounds in most areas) 

Thanks


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> So glad to see this topic....we are considering moving to between Al-Reem AR and Cedre/Silicon Oasis....we liked Cedre Villas, but not sure about Al-Reem AR......any advice? pros and cons?.....thanks !.....by the way, kids playground and nice swimming pools would definitely tilt the balance


Hi, I lived in Al Reem 2 in 2007. I would have to say that the pools in Arabian Ranches are the best that I have seen for a villa complex. They are big and there is one in each section. This is in contrast to Victory Heights, where we live now, where a number of villages have to share one small, incomplete pool! The pool at Cedre Villas looked small and the playgrounds were not shaded. I'm sure that the playgrounds at AR are shaded. There is a new school at DSO, which might be a consideration if your children are school aged.

We were going to move back to AR this year but my husband was concerned that the properties might have maintenance issues due to their age. I'm not sure if this is a problem. The pool in Al Reem 1 was being repaired in January.

You probably will get a newer and larger villa for your money in Cedre Villas. I know that my husband loved the villas at Cedre Villas but I'm not too excited about the location, but I think it it quite convenient to Dubai Mall & Mirdif City Centre.

I'd choose AR over Cedre Villas, if I had my way, for the pool, tennis court & playground. Though my husband wants to move to The Villa which is in between!


----------



## mvn (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, we are currently based in New Jersey and are planning to move to Dubai. I am a bit worried as I have heard that sometimes sand can come inside the house. My husband is allergic to dust and I am wondering if this may be a problem. Also have there been any issues of pests like mice or lizards since it is so close to the desert? 

Anyone living in AR, if you can please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sand gets in places, fact of life. During a sand storm, sand will get in everywhere.

Don't worry about mice or lizards. The camel spiders and snakes eat them 






Only joking.

The only things you will really see are the small geckos. These aren't a problem and will disappear as quickly as they arrived.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Allergies are a huge issue during sandstorms. I would suggest getting medicine to help cope. Also, pick a very well finished place to live. My friend's apartments can sit empty for a few weeks while on vacation and when I go in do not feel sand and dust all over the floor. My apartment I can sweep up a half cup of sand in my living room after every week.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sandgroper74 said:


> Hi, I lived in Al Reem 2 in 2007. I would have to say that the pools in Arabian Ranches are the best that I have seen for a villa complex. They are big and there is one in each section. This is in contrast to Victory Heights, where we live now, where a number of villages have to share one small, incomplete pool! The pool at Cedre Villas looked small and the playgrounds were not shaded. I'm sure that the playgrounds at AR are shaded. There is a new school at DSO, which might be a consideration if your children are school aged.
> 
> We were going to move back to AR this year but my husband was concerned that the properties might have maintenance issues due to their age. I'm not sure if this is a problem. The pool in Al Reem 1 was being repaired in January.
> 
> ...


Agree with a lot of the above. So far at least (almost 1 year here) there have been no maintenance issues, aside from usual A/C maintenance.

We live in Palmera and couldn't have found a better place to live - at least for us as newcomers.

The kids play areas are very good and the pools excellent.

We looked at Silicon Oasis, Cedre Villas as our kids go to the GEMS school there, but for us the pools were very small & basic and the area didn't have the same homely feel, plus there is building work going on.

We're now looking to see if AR is still the best place for us, and have looked at Victory Heights, Falcon City, The Villa and Silicon Oasis again.

So far, Ranches still edges it but we're keeping an open mind.

As a side note, I suffer(ed) from Asthma, brought on by dust and pollen when in the UK since the age of 6. Maybe 3 or 4 days after moving to Dubai, I completely stopped needing an inhaler and now only carry one when travelling to Europe etc.

I've spoken to a couple of people with the same experience, but of course many will have a different story. I guess my point here is that it _MIGHT_ not be bad news if you're an allergy sufferer.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

mvn said:


> Hi, we are currently based in New Jersey and are planning to move to Dubai. I am a bit worried as I have heard that sometimes sand can come inside the house. My husband is allergic to dust and I am wondering if this may be a problem. Also have there been any issues of pests like mice or lizards since it is so close to the desert?
> 
> Anyone living in AR, if you can please advice.
> 
> Thanks.


If your husband is allergic to dust then you really need to reconsider moving to the GCC which is basically a massive expanse of sand with patches of green by the seaside. I have a mild form of allergic asthma which luckily is generally set-off by cold and damp so I don't have a problem except this past week of sand storms.


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> If your husband is allergic to dust then you really need to reconsider moving to the GCC which is basically a massive expanse of sand with patches of green by the seaside. I have a mild form of allergic asthma which luckily is generally set-off by cold and damp so I don't have a problem except this past week of sand storms.


We moved from Connecticut last June and have been in Arabian Ranches since last end of July. Dust from sand is a huge issue here. As a matter of fact, for almost a week Dubai has been in a constant dust haze- its bad. My kids are sick all the tome here. My 5 year old had exercise induced asthma and was allergic to cats before moving here. Since moving here, he has had a constant cough and severe allergies. Finally took him to an Asthma/ Allergy specialist and he is now on allergy meds every day and an inhaler 2 x a day. And it doesn't even help him completely!! This alone makes me want to count the days till we move back.
You WILL have to have you AC ducts cleaned. Did ours last October and the before pictures made me sick- not just dust but also black mold. We will need to do it again within the next few months (and by the way, we have to pay for it as tenants - landlord doesn't think it's his responsability).
I know this isn't happy stuff, but it's been our experience. :-/
Good luck with your move!!!


----------



## evolutionuk (Apr 3, 2012)

hi amy

we are a british couple daniel and louise , we have a 3 year old son, but would love to meet people who live in arabian ranches.

my husband is 32 from leeds im 28 from north wales.

we have been here 5 years and live in palmera.


----------

